# D-Box



## ManCave

Anybody had any experience with the D-Box motion system yet? They're on the pricey side but looking to turn my home theater experience up to 11! Any thoughts?


----------



## ALMFamily

Check out Mario's build (mcascio) - IIRC, he has the D-Box set-up.


----------



## mpompey

If you don't want to go the route with D-Box you could add butt-kickers or some other type of transducer to your seats to spice things up a bit.


----------



## 7channelfreak

Seen it in a local theater and thought it was ok. Then saw it an an event with home recliners and thought it was much more impressive. I'm in the process of piecing a system together now. Buying the ready chairs now and will add the actuators next year.


----------



## ItsADucati2012

Dbox is amazing. I know the prices are out of this world but... If you have the money its a MUST for home theaters. 

I would have posted a link but this website is so strict ...

anyways one of the members here just finished their Home system and they had a video posted on youtube.


----------



## mcascio

I've got the D-Box. It definitely adds a Wow factor unlike anything else you could do in a theater.

Here's the YouTube video I posted of mine:





I'd recommend if you are doing a new build to decouple the D-Box from the rest of your home. It definitely has some shake, rattle and roll to it!


----------



## ManCave

Great video! Wish my set-up looked like that with the stadium seating! Are just the front seats on the D-Box system?


----------



## mcascio

ManCave said:


> Great video! Wish my set-up looked like that with the stadium seating! Are just the front seats on the D-Box system?


Thanks. Yes. Only the front row platform moves which holds 3 seats. I wss fortunate to plan ahead for stadium seating when we built our home. Only cost an extra $1500 at the time back in 2004.


----------



## morevideoplz

Local theater isn't the best intro to D Box , its much better at home! In your local theater your feet stay on the floor stopping the effect ,much like watching a really good movie with all the lights on.(you don't get locked into the movie with the lights on). If you watch a projection home theater with D Box,your mind will forget about the room etc. A great example is Polar express where the train goes all roller coaster right before the frozen lake. When your locked into the effect its like your toes curl up like being on an airplane as it takes off or lands.... Remember movies are for fun, they are not all "Rose-bud" serious. I even watch Ironman without my kids...


----------



## mcascio

Mancave. Just curious...did you ever end up deciding to get a D-Box motion system in your theater?

I'm still thoroughly enjoying mine. I just have to take the time to get my Buttkickers going on the back row of seats so at least they don't feel left out.


----------

